# Removing Dual Monitors



## PlasmaWaffle (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello, for the longest time I ran one monitor, then recently added a second monitor which a friend gave me which died out in a couple of months. I removed the monitor from the nvidia control panel but the computer still thinks its there and some windows pop up in it, how can I remove it?

My adjust screen resolution window also opens in the second monitor so I can't see if it still thinks I have a second monitor there, I spent about 10 minutes trying to guess-drag the window but never hit it.


----------



## Chill3rek (Nov 3, 2010)

Try restarting your computer. Or, You can go to settings and change it.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

If you're sure the window is appearing too far to the right (or left, depending on which monitor went out) you can move it 'blind' using Alt+Space, M, and left arrow. I don't think this works with full-screen windows though. Try it on a window you can see so you know how it works. Alt+Space opens the window menu, then M is the shortcut for Move-and the arrow keys move the window a little bit at a time.


----------



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

(Windows Key + P) Select "Computer only" to return to single monitor view.

If this appears on the un-viewable screen click left twice press enter. (Assuming Extend option is currently setup)

My Computer pops up option like this with (Windows Key + P):
[Computer only] [Duplicate] [Extend] [Projector only]


----------



## PlasmaWaffle (Dec 12, 2008)

Thankyou Mhouser, I did what you suggested and it worked great.
However, even though the screen is locked down to 1 monitor, the screen resolution box still thinks I have 2 monitors... is there any way to make it realize there's only one?


----------



## Mhouser (Jan 21, 2008)

Sounds like a bug in the software, not sure how to fix that.
On my system after changing the setting everything configures correctly.

I'd uninstall the Video Driver and reinstall them. See if that resolves your issue.


----------

